# 3.6/2.8 Conversion



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

So just got done reading an article in Eurotuner about Eurospec doing a 3.6 bottom end with our 2.8 head. Now I have been looking into buying a 3.2 Head and P&P it, but then I still need all the other workings. I was thinking would it be stupid or smart to spend the money on the conversion $6000 or to spend it on the 3.2 Head. In the long run I think I would be spending more just to get the HP/TQ gains that the Conversion offers. 

Conversion 260WHP/260WTQ. N/A. 

What do you guys think. 

Also, I am told that they might also be making a Header for our engine. I am waiting on a email back from them and will let you guys know when I receive the email back.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

I would put the money into the 3.2 head with your cams, thats just me though.
as far as the headers, I believe they would offer minimal gains of hp high in the rpm range with loss of low end torque. They could look pretty though.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I was under the impression that the 3.6 block and head is very different from the 3.2/2.8. I thought they are incompatible.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

They sell the conversion as a whole with a new 2.8 head because they have to make modifications to our head to make everything compatible. I guess they are also working on a 3.8/3.2 Conversion also.


----------



## Mr.Barker (Sep 8, 2010)

I read that article too. 290 hp and 335 tq at the wheels out of that jetta? Ah-mazing. That wou ld be so much fun.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah that's what I am talking about. Naturally aspirated VR pushing 290/335 at the wheels. That would be so much fun. With just a little extra goodies it should pull around 310 or so HP naturally aspirated


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong, but isnt the 3.6 vr6 a 10.6 degree cylinder offset while the offset of the cylinders on the 2.8 and 3.2 vr6 15 degree. There is no way a 3.6/2.8 conversion would work.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

They make modifications to the head to make everything work. I forget what they said in eurotuner but it works just fine from what I have heard/read.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

You have a link to the article or a magazine issue number? Feel like I have to see this to believe it.


----------



## Mr.Barker (Sep 8, 2010)

VR6VDub172 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but isnt the 3.6 vr6 a 10.6 degree cylinder offset while the offset of the cylinders on the 2.8 and 3.2 vr6 15 degree. There is no way a 3.6/2.8 conversion would work.


It's the latest June issue 2011. Page 54.

Here is what they say they do to the head to make it work. "The 3.6/2.8 is supplied with a new 2.8 head because the company carries out modifications to the head in order to mate it to the 3.6. This involves machining the water and oil ways, manufacturing timing componets to get the 3.6 timing chain to turn the 2.8 cams and fitting a special head gasket. There fore they do not offer a 3.6 short block."

Also the 290HP/335tq was the power output of they're test Jetta which they did a 3.6/3.2 swap on which you can do as long as you have the 3.2 intake system to bolt onto the head. That was also with the eurospec 264/268 cams and an exhaust system. 

On a 3.6/2.8 they say the numbers would be about 260whp and and 260 tq with the same mods. The 3.6/3.2 conversion is $900 more and you have to find your own 3.2 intake manifold but I'm pretty sure I know which one I would go with.

Eurospec said that they are also working on a 3.8L version of the 3.6/3.2 conversion using a 100mm stroke and custom rods and pistons.

Having almost 4.0L of VR6 power in a car would be border line insanity. I guess they have video of them driving the jetta but it is not on they're website or on they're youtube page.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

VR6VDub172 said:


> You have a link to the article or a magazine issue number? Feel like I have to see this to believe it.


does this work http://www.eurospecsport.com/products/new/index.htm


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Still not sure how they make that work, but I guess they do. :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I wouldn't put the 3.6 block under anything but a 3.2 head (or the stock 3.6 head). The machine work is pretty simple and the parts are readily available. Once you see a 2.8 headgasket on top of a 3.6 block it makes a ton of sense.


----------



## Eddie2170 (Sep 30, 2009)

i didnt get where this whole thread came from until someone said _ET June 2011_

i am currently glued to the tech section, i love how they are still coming out with fresh ideas for our cars


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

It almost sounds like they are doing heavy machine work to the head along with the coolant and oil passages. They also make it very clear that you cant send in your head to them, it must be bought as their package. Almost 300 NA hosepower out of basically a drop in package is very good and the torque is silly.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok I just went to my mail box after you mentioned the ET June 2011 issue. Although the USPS helped my issue arrive in 12 pieces as of which some contained holes, I found the article and am now going to read it!




Mr Roo said:


> It almost sounds like they are doing heavy machine work to the head along with the coolant and oil passages. They also make it very clear that you cant send in your head to them, it must be bought as their package. Almost 300 NA hosepower out of basically a drop in package is very good and the torque is silly.


This is true. But I feel like if im am going to go NA that I want to build it the way I want it with the $9,500 you would be spending on it. It is cool though that they are producing them for purchase and a easy swap with a ECU for the engine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can probably get away with just doing the machine work to the block from the looks of it.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I read a little bit abit that too, I'm supercharged and to have more power NA would be awesome.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

i remembered some talk about this and remember reading this thread a while back...

3.6 bottom end with a 3.2 head.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4767500-Mk4-Jetta-3.6L-Touareg-Bottom-End-3.2L-24V-Head


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

I am really thinking about doing this, but got to save the money up first. Would still keep the 2.8 head until the money comes in after the swap. Should be great!!!!!!!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

This is really a hard decision, for that money you could get a turbo and make more power...is C2 still selling their turbo kits?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah after really thinking long and hard about it I am going to be staying with the original engine and just build. lol.


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

I would love to have a 3.8l beast under the hood but for that price going turbo seems like a much more logical option.

You can get more HP on a stock engine running mild boost levels.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Why not just buy a 3.6? Swap the whole thing in and be done. You could spend about half that and have the 3.6 running. I've been pricing them for a corrado project that I plan to start shortly.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

They keep the 3.2/2.8 head due to the fueling, I believe. The 3.6 is FSI, thus the entire fuel system/ECU would need to go with the motor.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

GRN6IX said:


> They keep the 3.2/2.8 head due to the fueling, I believe. The 3.6 is FSI, thus the entire fuel system/ECU would need to go with the motor.


 Yea I know that but still is way cheaper. I've priced it and it shows it should be about half of that.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

adkins said:


> Yea I know that but still is way cheaper. I've priced it and it shows it should be about half of that.


 Be sure to post pics of your build if you decide to do it :thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

I remember reading that 034 did one and the person leaked it out without telling the owner/builder and we never heard about it again.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i would love to see a 3.6 or 3.8 in a gti or an R. thing would be a monster with some sort of BT


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxX0ULFBX38


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Was expecting something more from that video.


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

for the money for the conversion, i just throw on a GT35 on your stock block and go with it. Never look back after boosting


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

VR6VDub172 said:


> Was expecting something more from that video.


 I know... let down


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

Its got to be better than how the video makes it seem


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe if they didn't play that annoying s**t some may call "music"....


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Im sure its way better then the crap video shows. My comment was about the video because I wanted to see what the car could do, the exhaust note, etc. I like the concept of the engine, but the video made it seem so ordinary.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

mr.candid said:


> for the money for the conversion, i just throw on a GT35 on your stock block and go with it. Never look back after boosting


Very true, I made 320whp on 7psi stopping at 6500rpm with a Precision 6165 and numerous boost leaks. 

I mean it would be nice to have slightly less power but a true OEM setup that would start and drive like stock day in and day out.

Not saying a VRT can't do that; my VRT has been doing it for over a year and a half now. However, you should see all of the precautions I took and how over done the turbo setup is to make that a possibility.


----------



## GNarNik (May 28, 2011)

3.8 + turbo = absolute domination


----------



## cpinde (Jul 5, 2010)

What about the oil pump bolt issues the 3.6 is having? Has anyone that's thinking about doing a 3.6 swap looked into that problem?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

im sure they replace the bolt with the updated one


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

coupled with a 4-mo swap (& a bit of boost):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQATdqmuPkY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMOC4-FfihU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EODjyvTelLI&feature=related

Then theres the 'Rado:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykPggzCqTvk&feature=related


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

GRN6IX said:


> coupled with a 4-mo swap (& a bit of boost):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQATdqmuPkY&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMOC4-FfihU&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EODjyvTelLI&feature=related


  OMG!!!!


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

cpinde said:


> What about the oil pump bolt issues the 3.6 is having? Has anyone that's thinking about doing a 3.6 swap looked into that problem?


most people actually use the 3.2 head on a 3.6 block to bypass all the fsi fueling.
edit...thats already been said.

i believe everyone just throws a grade 8 bolt in there with some loc-tite.

killacoupe (chris) has done craziness with a lot of vw powerplants. hes in the works of a 3.6 bottom with 3.2 top. HC pistons and everything else. 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/KillaCoupeRacing he usually does a pretty good job of keeping it updated.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Chris motor is the reverse, 3.6 head on a 3.2 block.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Chris motor is the reverse, 3.6 head on a 3.2 block.


:banghead:you are correct sir.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Very true, I made 320whp on 7psi stopping at 6500rpm with a Precision 6165 and numerous boost leaks.
> 
> I mean it would be nice to have slightly less power but a true OEM setup that would start and drive like stock day in and day out.
> 
> Not saying a VRT can't do that; my VRT has been doing it for over a year and a half now. However, you should see all of the precautions I took and how over done the turbo setup is to make that a possibility.


After driving my car for ~75-80K boosted miles I have come to find that the motors are dang near BULLETPROOF, but the CAR isnt, LOL. All the motor mounts, suspension bushing, every bit of rubber in the car just gets BEAT by the extra power. Frankly, its EASY to get a LOT of power out of a VR with a turbo, and not really much else. Make sure the car can handle it though or it will start falling apart


----------

